# Tea with milk...



## CoffeewithSam (Sep 12, 2013)

I have a German friend who always drinks tea black and I just wondered if this was a European thing or if many of you do.

I started drinkig earl grey without anything in it after running out of milk once, but since then always have it on its own but can't have 'normal' tea without milk. Sometimes have lemon though.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Some teas are fragranced and do not require milk as it interferes with the flavours. other teas need milk, but it is a personal thing. I used to have a Dutch friend who made tea by putting a lot of milk into a cup, pouring in the water, putting a tea bag in, counting to three......by which time I had to shut my eyes!


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

There are many, many teas which don't benefit from milk.

Tea is as complex as coffee with thousands of varietals and origins, together with which flush you use and how it's prepared for brewing and ultimately how it's brewed.

Japanese tea is probably the best example of this though...

I can't stand milk tea or builders tea from a tea bag, but I am partial to a cup of loose leaf tea with a slice of cake from a tea room every now and then.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

White tea, green tea and pur-eh are examples of teas that are ruined by the addition of milk. All good black teas can be taken without milk and a lot of them take milk well.

I drink loose leaf teas brewed within specific parameters, just like coffee there's a lot of factors. To consider when brewing to affect taste


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Some teas are fragranced and do not require milk as it interferes with the flavours. other teas need milk, but it is a personal thing. I used to have a Dutch friend who made tea by putting a lot of milk into a cup, pouring in the water, putting a tea bag in, counting to three......by which time I had to shut my eyes!


Indian teas from Assamica species may be drunk with milk and sugar. The CTC is another best example.

Darjeelings are best avoided. though I prefer my Darjeelings with sugar.


----------



## Zooter (Aug 27, 2014)

It often depends on where you were brought up. In the USA, for example, many people find the idea of adding milk to tea strange, whereas in Britain it is the complete opposite. Some tea, of course, don't go well with milk (such as green tea), but then we're talking about black or ceylon tea, it really is just taste and upbringing.


----------



## Mary (Nov 26, 2014)

I've tried for a couple of times, but I really don't understand the good points. What kind of tea should I try with milk?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Mary said:


> I've tried for a couple of times, but I really don't understand the good points. What kind of tea should I try with milk?


Builders


----------



## TastetheTea (Feb 14, 2016)

Hi CoffeewithSam,

I always try tea with and without milk to see how the tea tastes best. Ultimately though it's all about personal preference!

Chelsea

http://www.tastethetea.co.uk


----------

